# Koi - Baby`s...



## Teichforum.info (12. Nov. 2003)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend... wünsch ich Euch...

im Mai diesen Jahres haben wir überraschenderweise von unserer Koi - Mama Nachwuchs bekommen... das war schon aufregend   und anschließend recht streßig... denn wenn man schon mal Nachwuchs bekommt ( wenn auch erst mal in Laichform ), möchte man natürlich so viel wie möglich " retten ", bevor sie gefressen werden. Nun gut.. um es kurz zu machen, wir haben nun ( noch ) 64 junge Koi`s... inzwischen mit einer Größe von 2 - 6 cm... und damit kommt jetzt meine Frage... auf diversen HP`s haben wir schon Koi Babys gesehen ( lt. Beschreibung ) die nach 2 -3 Mon. schon fast doppelt so groß waren wie unsere nach jetzt fast 6 Mon. Ich muß dazu sagen, das sie in einem 1000 Ltr, Becken, welches im Schuppen steht, wohnen. Versuchsweise hatten wir ein paar Kleine in unser großes Becken gesetzt... aber da waren sie nicht lange... entweder verschwanden sie durch die Bodenabläufe und somit im Filter ( wo ich sie dann wieder rausholte ) oder sie schafften es erst gar nicht bis in den Bodenablauf...  :cry: denn es gab ja immer noch unsere restlichen Familienmitglieder im Becken... und denen schmeckte das F(r)ischfleisch..
so sehr, das nun keiner mehr im großen Becken ist... Fazit: die "Kleinen" müssen also noch zumindest jetzt bis zum Frühjahr im Schuppen wohnen.
Ab welcher Größe werden sie denn nicht mehr "verspeist" ?... und warum
wachsen unsere langsamer... liegt es vielleicht auch daran, weil sie kein bzw. nur wenig Tageslicht haben?...  na ja.. ich kann damit leben, weil ich ja davon ausgehe, das sie auch irgendwann mal groß werden... aber vielleicht kann mich ja trotzdem jemand aufklären.. würde schon gern wissen, woran dies wohl liegt...

bis dann grüßt Euch


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Nov. 2003)

hallo frank,

ich kann nur eines beisteuern - ich habe im frühjahr 2 gleichgroße stör in meinen teich gesetzt - beide gleiche rasse - bis heute hat sich der eine der beiden in der größe um min. 10cm länge schneller entwickelt als der andere - gleiches kennen ich von koi die ich eingesetzt habe.

ich denke daß hier vieles in den genen verankert ist - und dein wurf hat ja alle die gleichen eltern   

grundsätzlich kann ich mich den üblichen koihaltern eh nicht anschließen - mit dingen wie teich heizen um die fressperiode zu verlängern - suuuuppper futter - zigmal am tag füttern etc.

mir zumindest ist es ganz egal um wieviel ein fisch pro jahr gewachsen ist - hauptsache es geht ihm gut .

ach ja - wann kannst du sie einsetzen in den teich - hängt von der fischgröße im teich ab - einfache erklärung wenn sie größer sind als das maul deiner teichbewohner    

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Sigfra
Die kleinen Koi sollten bei Optimalen Bedingungen mindestens schon 10cm
groß sein.Abhängig vom Futter,Wasser,Temperatur, usw.
Also im dunklen Schuppen ist nicht der richtige Platz um Koi groß zuziehen.
Aber mal eine andere Frage ,was möchtest Du mit ca 60 Koi anfangen,? :? 
Verkaufen?wird schwer sein. Und im eigenem Teich setzen ?
Also ich bin immer Froh wenn keine jungen Koi nach dem laichen kommen.  
Dieses Jahr haben 2 Stück bei mir im Filter überlebt,kannste bei mir auf der Seite sehen,Auch die größe.
Selektierst du ? oder sollen alle groß werden?
paul


----------

